# Duyuru > Siyaset >  Şahin: Kotanı koruyacağız

## ceydaaa

1354651627.jpgŞiddetli geçimsizlik nedeniyle eşinden ayrılan AKP Ağrı Milletvekili ve TBMM Kadın Erkek Fırsat Eşitliği Komisyonu üyesi Fatma Salman Kotana koruma tahsis edildi. Konuyla ilgili olarak Bakan Fatma Şahin, Fatma kardeşimizin yanındayız. Her türlü desteği vereceğiz diye destek verdi.

AKPli vekil kocasından korunacak!
Şiddetli geçimsizlik nedeniyle eşinden ayrılan AKP Ağrı Milletvekili ve TBMM Kadın Erkek Fırsat Eşitliği Komisyonu üyesi Fatma Salman Kotana koruma tahsis edildi. Fatma Salman Kotan, bir süre önce boşanma davası açtığı kocası İdris Kotana karşı koruma kararı verilmesi için mahkemeye başvuruda bulundu. Mahkeme, İdris Kotan hakkında 6 ay karısına yaklaşmama ve iletişim araçlarıyla rahatsız etmeme kararı verdi..Bu süreçte bazı internet siteleri, Fatma Salman Kotanın, eşinden şiddet gördüğünü ileri sürdü. 10 gün önce Kotanın hastaneye gittiği ve 10 günlük rapor aldığı öne sürüldü. İddialarla ilgili açıklama yapan Fatma Kotan, Şiddet olayı yanlış bir haber. Gayet sağlıklıyım. Boşanma konusu doğru, ancak özel bir konudur. Şiddet konusunu haber yapan bir internet sitesi de benden özür diledi dedi. 
5 yıldır milletvekili olduğunu hatırlatan Fatma Salman Kotan, Farklı konularda koruma taleplerim olmuştur diye konuştu, Kotan, koruma kararının neden Aile Mahkemesinden alındığıyla ilgili olarak da O benim özelim yanıtını verdi.


Fatma kardeşimizin yanındayız
Bu gelişmelerin ardından Aile ve Sosyal Politikalar Bakanı Fatma Şahin, AK Parti Ağrı Milletvekili Fatma Salman Kotana koruma verildiğini belirterek, Fatma kardeşimizin yanındayız. Her türlü desteği vereceğiz, süreci birlikte yöneteceğiz dedi. Şahin, Ulaşımda, İletişimde, Hayatın İçerisinde Ben de Varım projesinin tanıtım töreninden ayrılırken, gazetecilerin AK Parti Ağrı Milletvekili Kotan ile ilgili sorularını yanıtladı. Milletvekillerinin de milletin evladı olduğunu belirten Şahin, Milletvekilimiz, ailesi içinde farklı bir sorun yaşamış. Milletvekilleri de sorun yaşamaz anlamına gelmiyor. Çünkü onlar da milletin içinden geliyorlar. Fatma kardeşimizin yanındayız. Her türlü desteği vereceğiz, süreci birlikte yöneteceğiz dedi. Kotana koruma verilip verilmediğine ilişkin soru üzerine Bakan Şahin, Kotana koruma tahsis edildiğini söyledi.

----------

